Ask HN: What are the different use cases of Excel Sheet? - naveen_
======
JanisL
One of the most terrifying ones I've seen is in especially locked down
corporate environments is that Excel spreadsheets can be used as a defacto
computational environment. One place I remember seeing someone write a Python
to excel spreadsheet transpiler to get around the fact that his colleagues
couldn't run the companies internal Python scripts on their own machines...

~~~
naveen_
That's unbelievable!

